# Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery?



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

I'm looking for ideas/input on places to see near Ingolstadt, basically southeastern Germany.


----------



## AudiS6Avant (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (16v)*

Take the German Alpine Road. pg 310 in the National Geographic Traveler you get in your info pack. the Zupspitze in Garmisch-Partenkerchen. pg 312. Don't ride the train to the top, take the cable car.Hohenschwangau and Neuschwanstein castles ( Mad King Ludwig). Get your tickets ahead of time if possible


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (AudiS6Avant)*

thanks for the feedback. 
I've got Garmisch on my list along with Bertschesgaden and Konigssee.


----------



## yostwl (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (16v)*

Not far from Neuschwanstein and Hohenschwangau castles: Both the Wieskirche and one of Ludwig's palaces, Linderhof, are also worth a visit. You can make reservations for Neuschwanstein and Hohenschwangau castles in advance on the internet--tickets for tours are timed.


----------



## yostwl (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (16v)*

Another option would be to head to northeastern Bavaria/Upper Franconia--Nuernberg, Bamberg, Coburg, Bayreuth area. Especially attractive if you're a beer aficionado. Bamberg is the beer center of the universe (good beer, that is). Of course, there could be arguements from fans of Czech and Belgian beers, but that part of Germany certainly produces many varieties of some of the world's finest beers. A very historic region as well--Bamberg is a UNESCO World Heritage city.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The dilemma for me is to make the trip attractive to my wife. To do this, we'd have to stop at the Steiff factory (west of Ingolstadt) since she's a collector of their teddy bears.
I've been doing a lot of mapping in Google Earth and looking around the 'net. Tentatively, a path west from Audi to Giengen and then south to pick up the alpenstrasse, which we'd follow along the Austrian border to southeastern most Bavaria, looks to be good for both of us.
There's a LOT of info online to mull over. Good thing I've started now!


----------



## velocipedio (Apr 26, 2006)

The Zugspitze is the highest mountain in Germany and near Garmisch-Partenkirchen. It is a must. 
A cable car will take you to the top and to date, it is one of my favorite travel experiences. The tickets for the cable car are pricy, but it is worth it. There's even a cafe at the top.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Thanks!


----------



## Rechtmassig (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (16v)*

Have you been on your trip to DE yet? The wifey and I made a stop in Garmisch for a few nights on our honeymoon in Oct. 2007. I know a great B&B there if you need any tips. The castle is a must-see, as is the token stop in Munich to a biergarten or three. Make the effort to get up to Ingolstadt to the Audi Museum- my wife even enjoyed it. Autobahns connect most all locales here and are of course an attraction in of themselves. Cheers.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (Rechtmassig)*

no, I'm researching this for end of summer/early fall '09 or spring '10. Depends if when they throw TDI in the Q5


----------



## 337 2GO (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions on "side trips" after factory delivery? (Rechtmassig)*

Could you give me the B&B info. Going over in May to pick up an A4 6sp


----------

